# Help Digifiz wiring schematic



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone have a Digifiz wiring schematic? Maybe someone knows what wires are needed to make this thing work. I was able to power it up using 3 wires. now I need the rest of it to work. I know what wires I need to use in my MK1 but need to know which wires to hook them up to on the Digifiz.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Help Digifiz wiring schematic (gtimotorsport46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimotorsport46* »_Does anyone have a Digifiz wiring schematic? Maybe someone knows what wires are needed to make this thing work. I was able to power it up using 3 wires. now I need the rest of it to work. I know what wires I need to use in my MK1 but need to know which wires to hook them up to on the Digifiz.









I would like to know the same thing my friend. Digifiz wiring diagrams are tough to come by.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Help Digifiz wiring schematic (gtimotorsport46)*

The manual.
http://vwclub-bg.org/~paco/DIG...anual/
Schematics.
http://vwclub-bg.org/~paco/DIG...grams/


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Subscribing to this, in case I can't find it anymore later this week.
Also if some one knows of a place that sells the brackets to mount the digifiz-cluster, and the sensor for the speedometer, lemme know please. I already have all the other parts for the 16v.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

Trans speed sensor? Same as the mk3, 1H0 919 149A <--- NOT "C" version.


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_Trans speed sensor? Same as the mk3, 1H0 919 149A <--- NOT "C" version.

Thanks.
Already found some info on that in another topic, but not as complete as this.


----------



## kenrjohnsonjr (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

Did it ever get installed?


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (kenrjohnsonjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenrjohnsonjr* »_Did it ever get installed?









Only need to hook up the engine harnes, and it's good to go.
After that I'm gonna work on the brakes, exhaust, suspension, paint, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## kenrjohnsonjr (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

Looks good


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks man! Liking your setup as well!
As soon as it's up and running I'll let ya know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

Links to Etka, VAG Service manual and owners manual are located here:
http://meistergaugefaces.com/html/downloads.php
If anyone that needs this is interested in a free custom gauge panel for their Digifiz cluster, please contact me.


_Modified by MEISTER at 10:59 AM 11-22-2009_


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (MEISTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEISTER* »_Links to Etka, VAG Service manual and owners manual are located here:
http://meistergaugefaces.com/html/downloads.php
If anyone that needs this is interested in a free custom gauge panel for their Digifiz cluster, please contact me.

Already found and printed that some time ago, but if you could make an exact copy of the original gauge panel I'd be very interested!
Thanks Dave!


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Breadfan5968* »_
Already found and printed that some time ago, but if you could make an exact copy of the original gauge panel I'd be very interested!
Thanks Dave!









This is very possible. Technically it's just a large gauge face. All I would need is someone to scan the front and back of the gauge panel. Shoot me a email and we can talk further.


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (MEISTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEISTER* »_
This is very possible. Technically it's just a large gauge face. All I would need is someone to scan the front and back of the gauge panel. Shoot me a email and we can talk further.

I'll see if I'm stupid enough to take apart the fully functional digifiz next week, cause a tiny scratch on the panel is bugging me.








I'm guessing you could "erase" that scratch on the copy.


----------



## bryan2 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

here is some information :
http://translate.google.fr/tra....html
this is just an automatic translator from french, hope you will understand something, ask if you have a request on something special








and you asked my for the ECU.
here, all the 16v engine use the same one, digifiz or not 
Hope this will answer your questions


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (bryan2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryan2* »_and you asked my for the ECU.
here, all the 16v engine use the same one, digifiz or not 


Then the three ecu's I have are wrong, and I only need the two that came stock on the car. So the wiring that came with the ECU's prolly is wrong too.
Gonna give it a try, and see if I can get it to work with all the stock parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bryan2 (Jan 21, 2009)

*FV-QR*

let say it is never too late!
I have the ecu with me right now, pn is: 811 907 384
if it helps someone ...


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bryan2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryan2* »_let say it is never too late!
I have the ecu with me right now, pn is: 811 907 384
if it helps someone ...

Also read something about a greena nd a yellow plug on the ecu. Yellow plug is PL, green plug is KR.
I ofcourse happen to have a KR with a yellow-plug-ECU.


----------

